# First time grower ! Any tips and advice please



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

This is my first attempt of growing some cannabis in my indoor spare bedroom. I have some clones from green solution and mixed them with fox farms ocean soil. I have a 600 wakyme led over 6 plants which 3 of them seem to be wilting . I have no idea if the plastic bag/water bottle is helping at all . I also read that ffos doesn't have sufficient nutrients for the entire grow so I purchased some GH flora series (mistake ?) . I like to keep my ph between 6.0 and 6.5 .


----------



## Carty (Jul 2, 2021)

You may have a problem using straight foxfarm ocean forrest FFOF on babies and clones.. it's what we call a hot soil..
meaning, to much food for small plants and tends to burn the roots..   if using water bottles, poke a hole in the bottom, now the top so you have a weep hole and excess humidity release breather kinda thing...

Keep light up very high for now until you see new growth..  NO FOOD..  soil is loaded..  don't over water, spritz the
inside of the water bottles, not the plants...  luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Problem going to come down to how old the bag of Soil was before he used it on how hot its going to be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2021)

With indica plants, I use Ocean Forest for sprouts, everything with no issues.

I did find their other soil a little hot on indica sprouts, but they survived it. As others say, may depend on age of bag and possibly the mix? My store runs out of OF regularly, so it's likely fresh, but once in a while I will get it on line, who knows then.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2021)

Always a safe bet to add perlite.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

I always mix at least 30% Perlite with my soils. And like Pute, i put some at the bottom of the pot and some covering the top of my soils also.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Love this. Love it y’all are bangin the perlite.

**** yes.

Don’t forget a sprinkle of dolomite lime.

Killin’ it boys! Love u guys.

Keep up with the solid advice


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

I chose vermiculite and my seedlings to now are thriving. I am curious as to why perlite is favored.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I chose vermiculite and my seedlings to now are thriving. I am curious as to why perlite is favored.


'Cos it's got Perls in it and your stuff has Verms. (just joking)


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

*So glad I can grow outside in pots. These seedlings look unhealthy. I encourage you to turn it around by reading. It would help if the OP provides non-purple pics.*


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

Yeah i wanted to start them all off in cups until proper root growth but my mom grew weed back in the day and recommended i just go straight to the pot . Another mistake corrected for the future. I just received my big bag of organic perlite today as well .


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

I use perlite, it drains and keeps things dry.   Vermiculite retains water.....root rot.  IMO.   To me Ocean Forest is to HOT for starts.  Maybe cut it by 50% with a medium that has nothing in it.


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

Carty said:


> You may have a problem using straight foxfarm ocean forrest FFOF on babies and clones.. it's what we call a hot soil..
> meaning, to much food for small plants and tends to burn the roots..   if using water bottles, poke a hole in the bottom, now the top so you have a weep hole and excess humidity release breather kinda thing...
> 
> Keep light up very high for now until you see new growth..  NO FOOD..  soil is loaded..  don't over water, spritz the
> inside of the water bottles, not the plants...  luck



Yeah i wanted to start them all off in cups until proper root growth but my mom grew weed back in the day and recommended i just go straight to the pot . Another mistake corrected for the future. I just received my big bag of organic perlite today as well .


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Just saying Carty knows his s h i t.  When he talks I listen.


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> With indica plants, I use Ocean Forest for sprouts, everything with no issues.
> 
> I did find their other soil a little hot on indica sprouts, but they survived it. As others say, may depend on age of bag and possibly the mix? My store runs out of OF regularly, so it's likely fresh, but once in a while I will get it on line, who knows then.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Keep it as simple as possible  have no expectation other than to finish. Your grow. Of you do that,  you can call it a success


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Problem going to come down to how old the bag of Soil was before he used it on how hot its going to be. Fingers crossed.
> [
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I chose vermiculite and my seedlings to now are thriving. I am curious as to why perlite is favored.



The problem with vermiculite is it clogs up w water and doesn’t drain well.


Yes perlite and vermiculite.  But do not “ mix soil” up and ONLY add vermiculite.


DONT FORGET THE PERLITE 

add some mushroom compost if you can on mop of regular “ black gold” compost.

You gotta add SOMETHING!



Key is drainage!


You can ALWAYS add nutrients,  you can’t add drainage!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Perlite is favored because like I said-  you can always feed-  but once soil is mixed and the plant is growing you can’t add drainage....


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *So glad I can grow outside in pots. These seedlings look unhealthy. I encourage you to turn it around by reading. It would help if the OP provides non-purple pics.*





trillions of atoms said:


> Perlite is favored because like I said-  you can always feed-  but once soil is mixed and the plant is growing you can’t add drainage....



ok so i have the perlite coming in today . Am i too late to add it or can i top it ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt.  You mean well and are growing.


The thing is, If you disturb the roots you are going to have shock.

There was a grower earlier that I wanted to try to attempt at least to transplant some hydroponic plants that got way too big way too fast.

in his system those plants really needed to go into another hydroponic set up. I was really praying that he would be able to take those plants out and put them into another set up. I have no idea if they will survive or not. But I do know I will be very upset if they don’t.


If you try to pull your plants out and then mix up some fresh soil you are taking the risk they might die and you’ll have nothing left.


That is your option


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> With indica plants, I use Ocean Forest for sprouts, everything with no issues.
> 
> I did find their other soil a little hot on indica sprouts, but they survived it. As others say, may depend on age of bag and possibly the mix? My store runs out of OF regularly, so it's likely fresh, but once in a while I will get it on line, who knows then.
> 
> Bubba


Germinating with hot soil can be a double-edged sword.  Some seedlings will be damaged by it, and they may correct themselves or not.  But the ones that survive thrive.  My biggest plant is 17 or 18 days old now.  My oldest plants are all around 30-days-old.  This one I germinated in hot soil is about 10x bigger than my oldest ones.  I also have a 10-day-old sprout that I germinated in hot soil, and it is on par to catch up to the other one.  My soil has the following:
Bat guano
Worm manure
Ground egg shells
Bone meal
Kelp meal
Alfalfa meal
Coco choir
I feel like there is omething else, but I can't remember 

P.s.I think this guy has got clones, not seedlings, no???  I think hot soil would be very bad for cloning.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

I guess vermiculite works for me so well because I am growing outside in a hot climate in clay pots, which are very breathable.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I guess vermiculite works for me so well because I am growing outside in a hot climate in clay pots, which are very breathable.




I am happy that you found the best method for you!


Cheers!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

( no I’m not being sarcastic this time... usually I am.)


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt.  You mean well and are growing.
> 
> 
> The thing is, If you disturb the roots you are going to have shock.
> ...



I got some plants unexpectedly for my birthday  ... I wanted to actually PREPARE before even attempting to grow . Still in the process of buying more equipment as well. Will not be using hot soil for germination/seedlings/clones.


----------



## GhostGrow (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *So glad I can grow outside in pots. These seedlings look unhealthy. I encourage you to turn it around by reading. It would help if the OP provides non-purple pics.*


I purchased 2 cannabis growing books a few days ago should be coming in soon


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Good for you Ghost.  I read 2 books and got lot of help on a  site (Daily Buds) before attempting to grow.  I had both tents set up and running before getting my first clones.  Because of this my first grow was a success. Oh can't leave out the grow store.  Those people have become friends and I think I spent more time there than at home during that first grow.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 3, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Germinating with hot soil can be a double-edged sword.  Some seedlings will be damaged by it, and they may correct themselves or not.  But the ones that survive thrive.  My biggest plant is 17 or 18 days old now.  My oldest plants are all around 30-days-old.  This one I germinated in hot soil is about 10x bigger than my oldest ones.  I also have a 10-day-old sprout that I germinated in hot soil, and it is on par to catch up to the other one.  My soil has the following:
> Bat guano
> Worm manure
> Ground egg shells
> ...


sulfur. the thing i couldn't remember is sulfur


----------



## Bubba (Jul 4, 2021)

pute said:


> I use perlite, it drains and keeps things dry.   Vermiculite retains water.....root rot.  IMO.   To me Ocean Forest is to HOT for starts.  Maybe cut it by 50% with a medium that has nothing in it.


I find vermiculite holds water like you say, so I too use perlite to mix with soil.  Vermiculite, I use by itself, wet in a Dixie cup to stick clone cuts in. Set them in obscure corners of tent for less light. If they cont to live, they have roots. If not, they croak. Most make it.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I guess vermiculite works for me so well because I am growing outside in a hot climate in clay pots, which are very breathable.



I hate to tell you this brother but your making all the mistakes, some of the very same ones I did 20yrs ago....

Stay away from clay pots..  for one they get hot and will cook your roots, another is it's difficult to control the moisture level with them, better off just using cheap plastic nursery pots...  start in 1gal, up pot to 3 or 5..  I put med rocks in my larger pot bottoms to improve drainage...   

Your way over thinking all your soil and plant needs....  Keep using your FFOF mix,  but try getting a bag of their Coir based mediums and mix it 50/50..  Nothing else,  no extra perlite is needed, no horrible vermiculite that is dangerous to your lungs while mixing it in... and it compacts, not good...  just not needed  either...  KISS.. keep it simple silly..

good soil like that, good seeds,  water....  feed 1/4 strength till you get better at this..  you seem like your trying to many things early on that are just not needed to do a successful grow, but cause you more headaches..

note:  Problem with plants stressed very bad in early veg,  they tend to throw hermie traits in early flower screwing up an  entire grow or plant...  so keep an eye out for nanners..   I'd start a new batch using the KISS method myself but best of luck man..

This is my Banana OG bx2 Auto 30 days into flower and  growing it under 12/12...  1.5gal oxy pot in Foxfarm
Strawberry Fields soil...


----------

